# Also available in white....



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm desperately trying to rack up some miles to get ready for the Ronde Van Vlaanderen, and have broken my usual wet weather training bike, so I've been riding the Scott. I enjoy the super clean photos of peoples bikes but regard mine as tools to be used to get the job done....





































Any more dirty bikes out there?


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Don't have any shots but I had my bike dirty like that before. Felt pretty cool, got her all rinsed off then washed and washed the next day. I did make the mistake of wearing a white underarmour to that ride.


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

That's the nice thing about matte black, doesn't show the dirt nearly as much.


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

I took a short cut home the other day and nipped through the local park,
had to avoid a bloke with a dog so cut a corner onto the grass .. the bike almost sunk into the muddy grass and the bike got covered in mud,

Its making grating noises coming from the lower cup when I steer,so it looks like its going to be took apart and cleaned   

But I tend to ride in all weathers so my bikes never clean anyways  

KK..


----------

